# EI dosing and shrimps



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

For those with planted tanks, did you have to adjust/change the amount of fertilizer that you put into your tanks when you are breeding shrimps? I've been thinking of having shrimps in my tank for a while now and I am trying to find out what changes and/or do'es and don'ts of having them. What I do know as based on my research is that shrimps want stable parameters.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Paul.

It really depends on the type of shrimps you keep. I found that cherry shrimp (and variants), blue pearls/snowballs, and Amanos to be unaffected. However CRS/CBS could be affected and killed by it. This is just my personal experience.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I have never tried using fertilizer with CRS/CBS. Too risky. The ADA soil grows plants fine without fertilizer.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

CRS Fan said:


> Hello Paul.
> 
> It really depends on the type of shrimps you keep. I found that cherry shrimp (and variants), blue pearls/snowballs, and Amanos to be unaffected. However CRS/CBS could be affected and killed by it. This is just my personal experience.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stuart!


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

waynet said:


> I have never tried using fertilizer with CRS/CBS. Too risky. The ADA soil grows plants fine without fertilizer.


Yes, I've been thinking of ADA but I just bought a different substrate a few weeks ago...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Just make sure if you use ADA to cycle it fully before adding shrimp.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Will keep that in mind when I get ADA. Thanks Stuart!


----------

